# VIP 211 lost most OTA channels since 4.33 software update



## bongohawk (Jan 19, 2006)

Has anyone lost any OTA channels since their VIP 211 was updated with the L4.33 software? I noticed this yesterday that all but 1 of my OTA channels don't come in. Yes, I have adjusted my Antenna and still nothing. When you go to the OTA channel you can see the receiver thinking about getting a signal reading, but it just pops up with that Yellow OTA error message.


----------



## cummingsje (Mar 23, 2007)

Couple of things I might try:

1. Try a "hard" reboot (unplug power for a minute and then plug back in)
2. Check to make sure "offair" is selected in the "hdtv setup" menu
3. After ensuring "offair" is selected, try scanning for your channels

I have read others after receiving updates on the 211 and 622 have found there hdtv setup setting was on cable instead of offair.


----------



## bongohawk (Jan 19, 2006)

cummingsje said:


> Couple of things I might try:
> 
> 1. Try a "hard" reboot (unplug power for a minute and then plug back in)
> 2. Check to make sure "offair" is selected in the "hdtv setup" menu
> ...


That fixed it!!!! Thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Was just wondering, I don't ever see release notes on 211 software like I do on the other receivers. We're up to ver. 4.33. Does anyone know what any of the last (4) vers. were supposed to do? Right now, I'm still at 3.45, but I assume I will get at least (1) of the ones since mine.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## bongohawk (Jan 19, 2006)

khearrean said:


> Was just wondering, I don't ever see release notes on 211 software like I do on the other receivers. We're up to ver. 4.33. Does anyone know what any of the last (4) vers. were supposed to do? Right now, I'm still at 3.45, but I assume I will get at least (1) of the ones since mine.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken


Go to the link below and click on "Receiver Information" on the right and then Select "Current Software".

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/411.shtml


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

bongohawk said:


> Go to the link below and click on "Receiver Information" on the right and then Select "Current Software".
> 
> http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/411.shtml


That matrix only shows what software is current for each receiver. It doesn't show the release notes (what each release is supposed to do/fix). Dish doesn't publish that info & I know this is voluntary on the part of the ones here who gather & post it, but we used to get these all the time. And again, they seem to put them out for most all the other receivers...I just haven't seen any in a long time for the ViP211.

Ken


----------



## tutv (Nov 1, 2007)

> Originally Posted by cummingsje
> Couple of things I might try:
> 
> 1. Try a "hard" reboot (unplug power for a minute and then plug back in)
> ...


Thank you, so much!!!!!!:joy:


----------

